# General > Application Testing >  Can't find the .exe file of my app - please help

## razz3333

I am a novice trying to develop a simple windows application in VB Studio 2017.  I developed this app in 2008 using VB 2008 and I'm now updating the same app (i.e. making changes to it).  I've been able to successfully make the changes but since it's been 9 years since my initial attempt, I cannot find the current .exe file.  I realize this must sound absurd.  I figure if I am able to change where the files are saved then I could easily find the .exe file.  

Perhaps I am not doing what needs to be done in order to check the app outside the VB program.  When I'm done making my changes, I click the "Build nameofmyapp".  I assumed this would also create the .exe file.  I can find the folder where all the files are stored but it does not include my updated .exe file.

Please tell me what I'm doing wrong.

Your time and effort is greatly appreciated.

----------


## JuggaloBrotha

> I am a novice trying to develop a simple windows application in VB Studio 2017.  I developed this app in 2008 using VB 2008 and I'm now updating the same app (i.e. making changes to it).  I've been able to successfully make the changes but since it's been 9 years since my initial attempt, I cannot find the current .exe file.  I realize this must sound absurd.  I figure if I am able to change where the files are saved then I could easily find the .exe file.  
> 
> Perhaps I am not doing what needs to be done in order to check the app outside the VB program.  When I'm done making my changes, I click the "Build nameofmyapp".  I assumed this would also create the .exe file.  I can find the folder where all the files are stored but it does not include my updated .exe file.
> 
> Please tell me what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> Your time and effort is greatly appreciated.


Unless there are build errors that you need to resolve you can find the compiled files (including the .exe) in the bin\debug or bin\release folder depending on which build you did.

----------


## razz3333

> Unless there are build errors that you need to resolve you can find the compiled files (including the .exe) in the bin\debug or bin\release folder depending on which build you did.


I really appreciate your prompt reply JuggaloBrotha.

I apologize for my lack of experience, but please clarify what you mean by "depending on which build you did".  Do you mean whether I clicked "Build" or "Build nameofmyapp"?  The only .exe file listed is the old .exe file from my previous version.  I had naturally used my previous project and then just updated certain parts of it.

Is there an easy way to way to "Save As" when saving all - i.e. save to a different location?

Another question, If I wish to start a NEW project, in order to save a lot of time, is there a way to copy some files from my existing project?

----------


## 2kaud

> what you mean by "depending on which build you did"


There are usually two configurations available - release or debug. The one being used is specified in the Configuration Manager. The Project Properties are separate for each of the available configurations. Hence using a different configuration usually produces a different outcome as the properties are different. The result of compiling with a specific configuration is usually called the build. So there is the release build and the debug build. Note that in Project Properties both the output directory and the .exe name can be changed from their default values.

----------


## razz3333

Thank you for your great explanation 2kaud.  Finally, I was able to change the name and the output path.  Now I can actually find the .exe file   :Smilie: 

I have 3 more questions:

1) After I'm finished with each portion of my program, should I click "Save Selected Items" or "Save All" ?
2) My project is named "AZFL v5 - Black".  When I execute Build, should I use "Build Solution" or "Build AZFL v5 -Black" ?
3) The output path I chose is to the Visual Studio 2017 folder and then to a folder I created - i.e. not to bin\debug.  Will this cause a problem?  

Thanks for your time and effort, I really appreciate it.

----------


## 2kaud

1) I always use Save All - then all changes made are saved which is usually what is wanted.
2) A solution can have 1 or more projects. Build solution builds all the projects in that solution. Build xxx just builds the specified project.
3) No. The output folder can be any folder to which there is access. Any existing file with the same name will be overwritten.

----------


## razz3333

Thank you so much for the info 2kaud.  As is quite obvious, I'm in the process of learning all the VB stuff   :Smilie:

----------

